# Standard turnaround time for interview feedback?



## swedswiss (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi there, 

Last month, I had 3 rounds of interviews (I hold a Ph.D. in molecular sciences) all conducted via Skype. I am just wondering if anyone can tell me what the standard turnaround time for interviews is, please? Obviously, this will be different from company to company but is 4 weeks standard or too long? 

I have been waiting for almost 4 weeks now & emailed them once in this time. They replied that they have submitted my name to the Managing Director, and he is looking into the matter (This happened around the last week of January). 

I am thinking about sending another email to know exactly where I am in the hiring process, and to get a definitive timeline. However, I am wondering if chasing is considered rude? 

I appreciate constructive feedback, and I'd prefer to get a no & reason why, as opposed to a 'we'll get back to you' & then never get back to me.

Any clarity would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

swedswiss said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Last month, I had 3 rounds of interviews (I hold a Ph.D. in molecular sciences) all conducted via Skype. I am just wondering if anyone can tell me what the standard turnaround time for interviews is, please? Obviously, this will be different from company to company but is 4 weeks standard or too long?
> 
> ...


Howdy and welcome to the forum. While Expat Forum is a very busy site overall, the Singapore page has been very slow. Hopefully you'll get some useful feedback from members here.

I've not been to Singapore but do live in the Philippines. My experience over the last almost 13 years of living in Asia is that these countries are more laid back and much slower paced that our home countries. Perhaps that is the reason for a delayed reply or else they want many applications before they respond to any. Sometimes it's really is difficult to understand the thought process here on this side of the world.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag
Moderator


----------



## swedswiss (Feb 17, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Howdy and welcome to the forum. While Expat Forum is a very busy site overall, the Singapore page has been very slow. Hopefully you'll get some useful feedback from members here.
> 
> I've not been to Singapore but do live in the Philippines. My experience over the last almost 13 years of living in Asia is that these countries are more laid back and much slower paced that our home countries. Perhaps that is the reason for a delayed reply or else they want many applications before they respond to any. Sometimes it's really is difficult to understand the thought process here on this side of the world.
> 
> ...


Hi, Thank you for your prompt response. I agree people are much more laid back at this part of the world. However, I feel a bit uneasy that I have to keep waiting anxiously, and checking my e-mails every day hoping for a positive response. 
Anyways, I will keep my finger crossed. I hope I will get a positive response sooner rather than later. 
Thanks again.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

swedswiss said:


> Hi, Thank you for your prompt response. I agree people are much more laid back at this part of the world. However, I feel a bit uneasy that I have to keep waiting anxiously, and checking my e-mails every day hoping for a positive response.
> Anyways, I will keep my finger crossed. I hope I will get a positive response sooner rather than later.
> Thanks again.


Chinese New Year just went by, (8th and 9th Feb) and most of the people are still in Chinese New Year mood.

And if the place you applied to has been traditionally giving out Chinese New Year bonusses, take it that the folks would have all gone on leave to spend the money, or to visit relatives.

So strike out 2 weeks off your waiting period.  

Generally, if it is Government job or Academic, the process is longer. Unlike private sector.

Take it easy.


----------



## swedswiss (Feb 17, 2016)

simonsays said:


> Chinese New Year just went by, (8th and 9th Feb) and most of the people are still in Chinese New Year mood.
> 
> And if the place you applied to has been traditionally giving out Chinese New Year bonusses, take it that the folks would have all gone on leave to spend the money, or to visit relatives.
> 
> ...


I could imagine  People are always are occupied during festivities. 

In the short term - I am going to wait for their reply. But, let's say if it is going to take even more time (like no reply until the end of this month/early next month), should I then send them an e-mail and ask for a feedback?

Actually this is a position based in a private organization.


----------



## swedswiss (Feb 17, 2016)

simonsays said:


> Chinese New Year just went by, (8th and 9th Feb) and most of the people are still in Chinese New Year mood.
> 
> And if the place you applied to has been traditionally giving out Chinese New Year bonusses, take it that the folks would have all gone on leave to spend the money, or to visit relatives.
> 
> ...


I could imagine. People are always are occupied during festivities 

In the short term - I am going to wait for their reply. But, let's say if it is going to take even more time (like no reply until the end of this month/early next month), should I then send them an e-mail and ask for a feedback?

Actually, this is a position based in a private organization.


----------

